# Welches Bike empfehlt ihr?!



## blunalinha (26. August 2010)

Hi Mädels!
Bin hier ganz neu und habe das Mountainbiken als mein neues Hobby gefunden - bin richtig geil drauf 
Bin schon öfters mit dem Bike meiner Freundin gefahren, was allerdings eine Notlösung war. Jetzt möchte ich mir dringend mein eigenes kaufen, bin aber bei dem riesigen Angebot etwas verloren! Ich möchte viele Waldwege auf und richtig runter fahren, Touren, Straße mal kurz ist auch ok, aber am liebsten über Stock und Stein, hoch und runter! Da würde doch ein Allmountain gut sein, oder? Und welche Marke könnt ihr mir empfehlen, worauf sollte ich achten? Bin 175com groß, Schrittlänge 81cm und wiege ca 70kg... 
Habe mich schon etwas umgesehen/umgehört, und weiß zumindest, dass ich kein Cube, Scott, oder so haben möchte...
Oder vielleicht hat jemand ein gutes Gebrauchtes für mich im Angebot?

Über jede Antwort / Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen
Grüßle


----------



## karmakiller (26. August 2010)

blunalinha schrieb:


> Habe mich schon etwas umgesehen/umgehört, und weiß zumindest, *dass ich kein Cube, Scott, oder so* haben möchte...
> Oder vielleicht hat jemand ein gutes Gebrauchtes für mich im Angebot?
> 
> Über jede Antwort / Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen
> Grüßle



Hi, 
mit welchem geliehenen Bike bist du denn bisher gefahren ? 
Ich würde mich erst mal hier im Forum informieren, dann solltest du dir darüber klar werden was du wirklich fahren möchtest, denn "über Stock und Stein" ist nicht aussagekräftig. 
Welche Händler hast du in der Nähe ? Da würde mein erster Weg hinführen, und dort probefahren, Überblick verschaffen ! Ich würde mein erstes MTB nicht im Internet bestellen sondern beim Händler meines Vertrauens vor Ort kaufen. 

Wieso fallen zB Cube oder Scott weg ? 
Für gebrauchte Bikes schau mal in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (27. August 2010)

was ist denn" oder so "????? soll es denn kein marken bike sein ??? dann schau mal im baumarkt ...


----------



## freeridewomen (27. August 2010)

ICh denke, der Vorschlag in einen gut sortierten Bikeshop zu gehen und Dich vor Ort von einem Fachhändler beraten zu lassen, ist wirklich die beste Lösung.
Warum es kein Scott oder Cube sein soll, erschließt sich mir auch nicht so ganz. Gerade Cube hat im Bereich All Mountain eine wirklich gute und große Auswahl an Fullies mit schönen Lackierungen.
Auch Hinsichtlich Deiner Angaben über Größe, Gewicht, etc. macht es keinen Sinn, Dir hier im Forum etwas zu empfehlen. Entscheidend ist, dass Du Dich auf einem Bike wohlfühlst, dass Du eher IM statt auf dem Rad sitzt, dass Lenkerbreite, Kurbellänge, etc. passen und das geht nur über die Abstimmung vor Ort im Shop.
Gut wäre es, wenn Du einen Laden finden würdest, in dem auch Frauen arbeiten; die schnacken Dir nicht so schnell irgendeinen technischen Highlightkram an, den sie toll finden, aber den Du gar nicht brauchst.
Möglich ist auch, vor Ort verschiedene Bikes zu testen, Dir zu notieren, welche Masse für Dich am besten sind (Rahmengröße, Oberrohrlänge, Vorbauhöhe und -länge, Kurbellänge, Lenkerbreite) und Dir ein Rad auf Mass zu holen.
Ich kann Dir Canyon empfehlen aber auch Alutech, Zonenschein und vor allem Votec. Dort bekommst Du online super individuelle Räder zu einem absolut fairen Preis mit individueller Lackierung. Auch Rose hat ein paar nette Bikes im Angebot.
Online bekommst Du durch den ab Werkverkauf eine viel bessere Preis-Leistung und lange Garantiezeiten.
Wichtig ist auch zu klären, ob Du selber was am Bike schrauben und machen kannst oder ob Du jedesmal zum Shop musst, wenn etwas ist. Da sollte man sich im Klaren sein, was man für Teile am Rad haben will.
Ein Stahldämpfer ist zwar schwerer als ein Luftdämpfer, aber Du kannst noch mit ihm weiterfahren, wenn er defekt ist. Bei einem Luftdämpfer geht das nicht. Wenn man nicht selber schrauben kann oder niemanden vor Ort hat, empfehle ich immer robustere, einfachere Teile und nicht empfindliche super Light Dämpfer, Laufräder, etc.
Auch die Lektüre von Bike, Bike Workshops und Co. ist empfehlenswert.
Lass Dir kein Frauen-Bike andrehen mit Blümchen und Herzchen; dass ist Bullshit! Das Rad soll nicht hübsch aussehen sondern technisch und vom Fahrkomfort passen und halten! (Abgesehen von ein paar wenigen Herstellern, die wirklich vernünftige Frauenkonzepte in ihrer Produktpalette haben....)

Bei Bikes von der Stange kann ich Dir:

- Trek (die haben übrigens spezielle und gute Womenbikes)
- Bergamont
- Specialized
- Marin (mein erstes Bike war ein Marin "Rocky Ridge")
- Commencal
- Rocky Mountain (machen noch wirklich schöne, besondere Bikes)
- Yeti (teuer, aber einfach gut und haltbar)
 empfehlen.

Cannondales mag ich persönlich überhaupt nicht. Seltsamerweise gibt es aber gerade viele Frauen, die darauf abfahren.

Direkt vom Hersteller ist meiner Meinung nach Canyon und Votec unschlagbar.

Im klaren solltest Du Dir auch über den Preis sein, den Du ausgeben willst bzw. was Du anlegen MUSST, um ein haltbares und trotzdem einigermassen leichtes Bike zu haben.
Ein Allmountain unter 1.500 Euro kann ich ebenso wenig empfehlen, wie ein XC-Fully unter 1.500 oder ein Freerider /Enduro unter 2.000 Euro. (Ausgenommen sind hier Vorjahresbikes, Sondergrößen und special offers. Entscheidend ist immer der offizielle Verkaufspreis des Händlers.)
Hände weg von Billiggabeln wie RST, unteres Suntourpreissegment oder anderen No Name-Taiwanherstellern. Marzocchi, Rock Shox, Fox und Manitou (hier aber Vorsicht wegen der besonderen Anbaunormen für Scheibenbremsen, Postmount!) sind hier in jedem Fall Standart und immer vorzuziehen! Das gleiche gilt für die Dämpfer! Hier sind vor allem Fox und Rock Shox die erste Wahl.
Bei den Scheibenbremsen gibt es leider eine Menge wie Sand am Meer; hier sollte für Dich der Hebel entscheiden. Frauen haben oft kleinere Hände, deswegen ist ein 1-Finger-Hebel hier besser als ein extrem großer Freeride-Hebel an einer 203er Downhillbremse, die für Deinen Einsatzbereich völlig überdimensioniert wäre.

Da das alles wirklich viel Text ist und man bei der Wahl und dem Kauf eines Bikes wirklich viel zu beachten hat, nach wie vor der Tipp: Geh zum Händler, lass Dich in Ruhe und mit viel Zeit beraten. Ein guter Händler wird Dir ein Testbike für ein Wochenende zur Verfügung stellen. Vom Kauf eines Gebrauchten rate ich Einsteigern grundsätzlich ab. Ebenso vom abgelegten Rad des Freundes.
Es ist DEIN Bike, es sollte auf DICH zugeschnitten sein und deswegen sind gerade die Masse der Anbauteile sowie der passende Rahmen absolut wichtig, sonst schmerzt schnell der Nacken, die Handgelenke und der Po und der Spaß am Biken hört schnell auf.
Ach ja; wenn Du dann erst das richtige Bike gefunden hast, ist die Wahl der richtigen Kleidung und vor allem des HELMS genauso wichtig. Niemals oben ohne!!!! Mir hat er schon 2 mal das Leben gerettet. Und auch hier gilt: entscheidend ist die Funktion und nicht die Optik.

Viel Spaß und Glück beim Shoppen und Kaufen! Wenn Du fündig geworden bist, stell doch mal ein Bild von Deinem Eisenpferdchen rein!


----------



## blunalinha (28. August 2010)

Ich möchte mich wirklich bei euch für eure, zumeist sehr hilfreichen  Antworten bedanken. Speziell freeridewoman, die ja sooo viele Infos  gegeben hat! Damit dürfte ich für´s Erste bestens gerüstet sein, um mich  durch das Angebot zu wühlen.

Thema: Warum kein "Cube, Scott, oder so..." Wollte damit niemandem auf  die Füße treten! Aber mir wurde bereits öfters geraten, dass das  Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und die Qualität bei beiden nicht so überzeugend  sei. Deswegen habe ich direkt gesagt, dass ich so etwas nicht, sondern  lieber was gutes hätte. Und einen netten Kommentar wie "dann schau mal  im Baumarkt..." kann ich da wirklich nicht gebrauchen. In solchen Antworten zeigt sich der richtige Profi!!!

Naja, habe jetzt mal Votec, Rockymountain, Canyon und Lapierre in meine eigene engere Auswahl genommen. Trek scheint richtig toll zu sein, aber ich glaube, fürs erste Bike ist es für mich preislich zu viel. Werde jetzt alle Läden abklappern, um sie mal Fahren zu können, und dann wird gesehen. 
Bin schon total aufgeregt, und ich werd bestimmt ein Foto reinstellen, sobald ich stolzer Besitzer bin!


----------



## freeridewomen (28. August 2010)

Hey;

ja, bei Scott-Bikes hast du leider Recht. Bei Cube sehe ich das ein bisschen anders, aber wohl, weil ich selber noch keines hatte.
Viel Spaß beim Kaufen und den ersten Ausritten; ich hoffe, die "erste große Liebe" ist bei Dir so, wie bei mir und Du vergisst sie nie....


----------



## chayenne06 (28. August 2010)

Also ich war von Cube überzeugt gewesen, da sie wirklich ein sehr gutes preis/leistungs verhältnis haben! 

hatte selbst 2 bikes von cube, ein AMS und das stereo 2009. kann bzw. konnte mich nicht beklagen! noch dazu einen top händler gehabt!

hingegen finde ich dass TREK und SPECIALIZED wirklich überteuert sind, bzw. man viel für den namen hinblättern muss. Noch dazu gegenüber anderen marken, oder auch geg.  den versendern wie Canyon, schlechtere anbauteile aufweisen.

ist halt die frage ob du dir eins aus dem netz holen wirst, oder beim händler suchst!

ich selbst bin nun beim lapierre x-control 310 lady gelandet. es war liebe auf den ersten blick! noch dazu top zu fahren


----------



## Dosenbrot (28. August 2010)

blunalinha schrieb:


> Habe mich schon etwas umgesehen/umgehört, und weiß zumindest, dass ich kein Cube, Scott, oder so haben möchte...


 
Vernünftige Entscheidung! Cube und Scott taucht nix. Das ist wie mit Renault Clio. Wer keine Ahnung hat und sich nicht auskennt, der kauft einen Renault Clio. Weil halt alle einen fahren. Und man da vermeintlich nix falsch machen kann. Wundere dich aber nicht, wenn jetzt gleich die Scott- und Cube-Fangirls ankommen ihre Marke schönreden.


----------



## snowmaxx (28. August 2010)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> Also ich war von Cube überzeugt gewesen, da sie wirklich ein sehr gutes preis/leistungs verhältnis haben!
> 
> hatte selbst 2 bikes von cube, ein AMS und das stereo 2009. kann bzw. konnte mich nicht beklagen! noch dazu einen top händler gehabt!
> 
> ...



Guter Kauf. Ein tolles Bike, das X-Control. Meiner Freundin passiert es immer wieder, dass sie auf ihr X-Control angesprochen wird. Letztes Wochenende auf unserer Tour sogar mehrmals von verschiedenen Leuten. Es scheint auch anderen zu gefallen. 
Letztens bei einer Tour war auf einer Alm ordentlich was los. Cube-Anteil der geparkten Bikes war bestimmt > 50 %. Da freut man sich schon, wenn man ein Bike hat, das nicht jeder fährt und das außerdem noch optisch und fahrtechnisch erste Sahne ist.


----------



## chayenne06 (28. August 2010)

@snowmaxx:
ja da geb ich dir vollkommen recht! hatte mich auch erst im internet und dann beim händler erst recht sofort verliebt! einfach ein traum, lapierre an sich 

ich bin ja davor nur cube gefahren, das fährt halt (fast) jeder. wie man ja sieht. 
mit dem lapierre ist das schon was anderes!! 
und es fährt sich wirklich erste klasse!


----------



## Fotocase (28. August 2010)

Darf ich vieleicht noch eien gute marke in die runde werfen?
Wie wäre es mit bionicon ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (29. August 2010)

Giant.


----------



## freeridewomen (29. August 2010)

Die eigentliche Frage war - so wie ich es verstanden habe - gar nicht mal unbedingt nach der Marke, sondern vor allem auch, ob ein Allmountain es tut, oder ob besser ein Enduro, HT, was auch immer.
Mal ehrlich; es gibt Bikemarken, wie Sand am Meer. Man bedenke nur die ganzen kleinen Schmieden. Da wird sie schon etwas finden, wenn man nun den gesamten Bikekatalog von a wie Alutech bis z wie , ähem, Zaskar (eine Komplettmarke fällt mir grad nicht ein....) runter rattert.
Wichtig ist aber doch die Frage, WAS überhaupt für ein Bike für welchen Einsatz?
Imho ist ein AllMtb für den Anfang eine gute Wahl. Wer Blut leckt, spezialisiert sich später ohnehin.
Vielleicht zieht sie dann bald auf einem Kona Stinky an all den Stereo-Cubes vorbei.... ;-)


----------



## Easy (29. August 2010)

Du bist doch groß, dann unbedingt das hier anschauen: 

TOP-Schnäppchen Alarm!!!

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad_Motorrad_Zubehoer/information.php?VID=1283079923t5nGltdlYXlD2r0h&lss=fahrrad&aktion=&naviid=520&ArtikelID=12609&marke=&start=1&limit=20&sortby=standard&marken=Scott&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=

Edit: und Scott Schriftzug überkleben, wenn Du damit ein Problem hast ;-))


----------



## freeridewomen (29. August 2010)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann sind am Scott wieder mal französische Ventile dran und die sind SCH....
Ein Allmountain ist das auch nicht gerade.
Es ist leicht, ok, es ist günstig, ok. Aber es ist halt nichts besonderes, nichts individuelles.
Ich persönlich halte von speziellen Frauenbikes sowieso nichts. Es gibt genauso kleine Männer mit spezieller Ergonomie, mit kürzeren Oberkörpern, kurzen Beinen, etc.

Aber Du hast Recht; sie ist schon groß und wird ihr Bike finden!


----------



## Opernfreunde (29. August 2010)

freeridewomen schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann sind am Scott wieder mal französische Ventile dran und die sind SCH....
> ...


Ja, die Ventile sprechen eindeutig gegen den Kauf eines Scott!


----------



## Tatü (29. August 2010)

@freeridewoman
was ist an den französischen Ventilen so schlecht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lacoccoina (29. August 2010)

Persönlich kann ich Dir da das Lapierre Zesty wärmstens ans Herz legen. 
Wenn Du als Neueinsteiger jetzt schon so begeistert schreibst, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass Du ein bisschen mehr Federweg (140mm v und h) bald zu schätzen weißt. 
Ich fahre das Zesty jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren und liebe es heiß und innig. Gut, so langsam kommen wir bei Bikepark Besuchen o.ä. an die Grenzen, aber ich werde das Bike für launige Trailtouren auf jeden Fall behalten und mir ggf. einen Freerider als Nebenbike zulegen. Will sagen - ich würde es NIE mehr hergeben!

Habe es übrigens auf diese Besprechung hin getestet:

http://www.girlsridetoo.de/index.php?id=68&tx_mmforum_pi1[action]=list_post&tx_mmforum_pi1[tid]=44

Ganz wichtig: UNBEDINGT das Bike vor dem Kauf ausgiebig im Gelände testen, lass dich nicht mit ner Runde auf dem Parkplatz abspeisen. 

Viel Spaß und lass mal hören, was es geworden ist.


----------



## lacoccoina (29. August 2010)

Ehh...Link funktioniert so natürlich nicht...

Hier die Besprechung des Zesty von Andrea:

"Mädels, vergeßt alles, was ihr bislang unter einem vernünftigen Bike mit 140mm Federweg verstanden habt. Streicht es einfach aus eurem Gedächtnis! Sucht den nächsten LAPIERRE Händler in eurer Nähe, schnappt euch ein LAPIERRE Zesty (ich habe das Zesty 514-L in 40, wer also mal testen möchte, laßt es bitte ordentlich auf euer Gewicht abstimmen (wichtig für die Performance) und führt dieses Hammerbike mal ordentlich ins Gelände. Eine kleine Runde auf dem Parkplatz des Bikeshops drehen, gilt natürlich nicht ... das Zesty ist ein ALL-MOUNTAINFULLY und genau dort, möchte es getestet werden!
Was ist denn nun so gut daran? ALLES.
Fangen wir vorne an. Als eingefleischte Hardtailfahrerin trat ich dem Zesty mit ziemlicher Skepsis bzgl. Gewicht und Fahrverhalten bergauf entgegen. Nun habe ich es 5 harte, lange Tage in Südtirol und den Dolomiten über die Trails und Schotterpisten gejagt und wirklich nicht geschont. GEIL, einfach nur geil! Bergauf absolut wippfrei und durch die Sitzposition sehr kletterfreudig und eine Traktion, die Du mit keinem Hardtail dieser Welt hinbekommst. Auch bei Schotterrampen mit über 20% Steigung ist das Vorderrad nie gestiegen. Zudem läßt es sich auch bei sehr langsamer Geschwindigkeit äußerst präzise lenken und steuern, ein Traum. Du suchst Dir deine "Linie" und das Zesty folgt ohne ein Murren. Fahrspaß bergab ist bei 140mm Federweg eh garantiert, Mit den richtigen Reifen (CONTI Mountain King 2.2, Luftdruck zwischen 1,6-2,0 bar bei meinem Gewicht von 55kg) bügelt das Zesty alles platt. Ich bin über grobes, verblocktes Gelände nur so drübergefegt, habe mich dabei über mich selbst gewundert, denn normalerweise steige ich da schon mal ab ...
also Mädels nochmal in eigener Sache: wenn ihr ein gescheites ALLMOUNTAINFULLY für das Mittel-bis Hochgebirge sucht, dann solltet ihr unbedingt das ZESTY testen. Vergeßt SPECIALIZED & Co. - funktioniert alles nicht so gut - Ehrenwort. Und jetzt geh´ich ZESTY fahren.
ride on, Andrea"


----------



## Easy (29. August 2010)

freeridewomen schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann sind am Scott wieder mal französische Ventile dran und die sind SCH....
> Ein Allmountain ist das auch nicht gerade.
> Es ist leicht, ok, es ist günstig, ok. Aber es ist halt nichts besonderes, nichts individuelles.
> Ich persönlich halte von speziellen Frauenbikes sowieso nichts. Es gibt genauso kleine Männer mit spezieller Ergonomie, mit kürzeren Oberkörpern, kurzen Beinen, etc.
> ...



Naja, ein Carbonbike als nix Besonderes zu bezeichnen.... 

und 120mm FW musst Du auch erst mal an seine Grenzen bringen, 

aber noch alles Gute bei der Suche


----------



## blunalinha (29. August 2010)

Meine Güte, ich bin echt überrascht, wie viele Infos ihr mir gebt!!!
Einen Lapierre-Händler habe ich kürzlich schon bei mir in der Nähe gefunden, und war begeistert von der ehrlichen Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft. Und da habe ich auch das Zesty gefunden. War gleich sehr angetan von der Optik (ist für mich als Nichtswissender schon mal wichtig!) des Zesty 314L für Damen. Das Bike wurde auch von der VerkäuferIN in höchsten Tönen gelobt. 

@Easy: 
Danke für den Link, und ich glaube ein Carbonrahmen ist auch richtig toll, aber mir wurde immer wieder von der Marke Scott an sich abgeraten, dass ich mich damit glaube ich grad nicht sehr wohl fühlen werde. Aber der Preis ist wirklich toll...

@Freeridemowan: 
Ja, die Frage nach einem AM stellt sich mir auch, neben der Marke/Model. Was fahre ich denn gerne? Ich brauche glaube ich diese "Eierlegende-Wollmilchsau", denn ich finde es klasse, mich einen Berg, ob Straße oder Gelände, nach oben zu kämpfen. Finde es herrlich, mich über schmale unwegige Pfade durch den Wald zu schlängeln, um dann wieder im Brausetempo einen Weg den Berg runter zu brettern, den ich zu Fuß wahrscheinlich nicht betreten würde! Und das alles am besten in einer Tour verpackt, die den halben Tag dauert, oder vielleicht mal irgendwann über Tage. Huch... 

Muss bestimmt noch vieles an Fahrtechnik lernen, aber da habe ich zum einen meinen Freund, der mir schon auf den letzten Touren mit dem geliehenen Bike geholfen hat, zum anderen möchte ich da auch an speziellen Trainings teilnehmen. Aber das hat erstmal noch Zeit...

Was ich allerdings gerade am überlegen bin, ob es Sinn macht, dass ich mir als Anfänger gleich ein so tolles neues und teures Bike kaufe, oder ob es nicht auch ein gutes Gebrauchtes tun würde? Habe aber nicht die Ahnung um selber dran zu schrauben und der Händler der das machen würde, fällt ja damit weg. Hmmm *Zwiespalt*

Kennt hier vielleicht jemand jemanden, der ein gebrauchtes Lapierre Zesty verkaufen möchte????!!!! 
Das wäre nachtürlich oberste Sahne


----------



## blunalinha (29. August 2010)

@ Fotocase:

Du hast von der Marke Bionicum gesprochen und ich habe mal im netz geschaut. Die sehen echt toll aus, vor allem das  Edison Ltd, hui!!!
Finde nur nirgends einen Preis dafür...? (stelle mich doof an) Kannst du mir etwas über diese Marke sagen und wie diese Bikes so sind?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. August 2010)

Zu den Zestys möcht ich schon auch mal einen Kommentar abgeben. Hier im Netz findet sich viel Gemecker über die bescheidene Pulverung und Lapierre scheint nicht sehr kulant zu sein. Außerdem wäre mich mich ein echter Haken, dass man keine Trinkflasche im Rahmen befestigen kann und somit auch bei kleineren Touren immer den Rucksack mit Camelbag mitnehmen muss!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. August 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Zu den Zestys möcht ich schon auch mal einen Kommentar abgeben. Hier im Netz findet sich viel Gemecker über die bescheidene Pulverung und Lapierre scheint nicht sehr kulant zu sein. Außerdem wäre mich mich ein echter Haken, dass man keine Trinkflasche im Rahmen befestigen kann und somit auch bei kleineren Touren immer den Rucksack mit Camelbag mitnehmen muss!



Würde trotzdem dazu raten, mal das Zesty zu probieren, wenn das noch wer rumstehen hat, aber das kennst ja schon das Radl:

http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/all-mountain-rad/2010/zesty-314-l-2010

Ist ne richtige Rakete mit einem äußerst neutralen Fahrwerk.

Der Lack ist imho nicht gepulvert, sonst würde er mehr wegstecken und auch etwas mehr wiegen. Allerdings sind zumindest ab dem Spicy alle relevanten Stellen mit Schutzfolie versehen. Müsste beim Zesty auch schon so sein.
Mein Spicy hat im Gegensatz zum Pro Race noch keine Lackschäden, und das hat schon dicke Brocken abbekommen.

Trinkflaschenhalterung ist halt Geschmackssache, ich fahre nur mit Trinkrucksack. Einen Rucksack hab ich wg. Ersatzschlauch und Werkzeug, etc. ohnehin immer dabei.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. August 2010)

das wäre für mich auch kein Argument, da ich auch immer mit Trinkrucksack fahre... das ist aber wirklich Geschmackssache/Vorliebe... Aber das muss einem natürlich vorher klar sein...

Die Lapierres finde ich auch optisch sehr schön! Gefahren bin ich noch keines...


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. August 2010)

Ich meinte das Giant Trance X oder auch, wenn´s mehr Federweg sein soll, das Reign. Der Hinterbau ist das Beste, was es auf dem Markt gibt. Und mein Trance X wiegt mit 140er Reba knapp 11 Kilo...


----------



## freeridewomen (30. August 2010)

Also 1. Französische Ventile sind total fummelig, klein und dünn; man braucht immer eine Pumpe oder einen Adapter an Bord, weil man sonst an einer Tankstelle nicht mal eben aufpumpen kann wie mit den normalen Autoventilen; ausserdem sind sie sehr empfindlich. Ich hatte - fahre eher DH und Freeride - bisher nur Probleme damit. Also Empfehlung: beim Kauf eines Bikes, dass einem super gefällt, Laufräder austauschen oder auch nur die Felgen und auf Autoventile umrüsten!

2. Ein AM ist sicher eine gute Möglichkeit, um dem eierlegenden Wollmichsaubike näher zu kommen. Oder aber ein Endura. Wichtig ist da, einstellbare Feder- und Dämpferelemente zu haben. Eine absenkbare oder blockierbare Gabel ist das a und o, wenn man viel FW bergab haben will und auch den Ehrgeiz, überall selber hochfahren zu wollen. Aber auch hier gibt es schier unüberschaubare Möglichkeiten. Rock Shox und Marzocchi bieten hier gute einstellbare Gabeln - sieh doch mal in den Bike-Workshop.
Nun hat ja auch nicht jeder die Möglichkeit, oben am Berg mal eben den Dämpfer umzuhängen, aber auch hier gibt es einige Bikefirmen, die sich einfache Verstellmöglichkeiten haben einfallen lassen;
meiner Meinung nach kann man "on the Road" an einem Stahlfederbein mehr einstellen - Federgeschwindigkeit, Federvorspannung, Rückschlag - als an einem Lüftdämpfer, der noch dazu, wenn er defekt ist - eben auch nicht mehr gefahren werden kann.
Stahlfeder ist schwerer - keine Frage - aber auch weniger defektanfällig. Und da es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau tatsächlich noch nicht gibt, bleibt auch hier die Entscheidung schwer.

Gebraucht ist natürlich eine gute Möglichkeit; schau doch mal bei e-bay rein oder bei den Händlern in Deiner Umgebung; die nehmen sicher auch Räder in Zahlung. Wobei hier natürlich zu beachten ist, dass es schon 100%ig passen muss, da Du ja über den Händler hier nicht viel austauschen kannst. (Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel...)
An welche Preisklasse hattest Du denn überhaupt gedacht? Immerhin ist Dir ja schon klar, was du willst und das Du auf jeden Fall weiter biken möchtest.
Ich bleibe einfach bei Canyon. Die haben gerade Ausverkauf einiger schöner Stücke und nach wie vor ein super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Zum Thema Scott noch mal: sicher ist Carbon nicht 08/15, aber Scott bleibt es halt schon irgendwie. (ich fahre übrigens selbst eines, bin also kein überzeugter Scott-Hasser oder so!)
Fahr doch mal ein Rennen oder einen Alpen-Marathon; keine Bikemarke ist annähernd so häufig vertreten wie ein Scott oder ein Trek oder Giant.
Durch ihre Marketingstrategie und die riesigen Fertigungsmengen haben die natürlich ganz andere Möglichkeiten, einen Carbonrahmen günstig zu produzieren; da fehlt einfach - für mich, MEINE PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG , die Individualität.
Das kann man auch nicht diskutieren. Der eine wählt halt SPD, der andere CDU. Und so ist es eben auch mit Vorlieben für eine spezielle Bikemarke.
Yeti ist so ein Beispiel; ein Yeti ist und bleibt einfach Kult. Auch wenn ein heutiges ARC nichts mehr mit dem Charme damaliger Yetis gemein hat. (und auch hier wird es wieder einige Biker geben, die mich dafür vermutlich steinigen würden, wenn sie es könnten....)

Greetz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (30. August 2010)

blunalinha schrieb:


> @ Fotocase:
> 
> Du hast von der Marke Bionicum gesprochen und ich habe mal im netz geschaut. Die sehen echt toll aus, vor allem das  Edison Ltd, hui!!!
> Finde nur nirgends einen Preis dafür...? (stelle mich doof an) Kannst du mir etwas über diese Marke sagen und wie diese Bikes so sind?



Auch wenn ich nicht "Fotocase" bin, das Bionicon Edison ist ein wirklich gutes Universalradl, dürfte sich je nach Ausstattung zwischen 2000.- und 3000.- Euro bewegen. Mit Deinen eingangs erwähnten Größenangaben, könnte sogar die Rahmengröße M gut pasen.
Fahre selbst das Bionicon Supershuttle in S, jedoch ist das wesentlich schwerer als das Edison und somit bergauf anstrengender, gerade wenn Du häufig mit vielleicht sportlichen Männern fährst und dann noch das schwerste Rad hast... somit wäre das Edison bestimmt geigneter.

Grüße!


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. August 2010)

Was man/frau bei den - an sich genialen! - Bionicons immer übersieht, sind die horrenden Preise für die im Grunde banalen Federelemente. Solange alles passt, ist´s ja gut. Aber wenn mal was kaputt geht, wird es richtig teuer, denn Alternativen bzw. andere Marken gibt es nicht. Ist übrigens bei den Geniussen von Scott dasselbe... Bei Bionicon sollte man mit SLX und schwer-billigem LRS schon mit eher 3.000 Euro rechnen. Das tolle flexible System ist es wert, die Summe der Einzelteile eher nicht. Und das Gewicht überzeugt auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## karmakiller (30. August 2010)

freeridewomen schrieb:


> Also 1. Französische Ventile sind total fummelig, klein und dünn; man braucht immer eine Pumpe oder einen Adapter an Bord, weil man sonst an einer Tankstelle nicht mal eben aufpumpen kann wie mit den normalen Autoventilen; ausserdem sind sie sehr empfindlich. Ich hatte - fahre eher DH und Freeride - bisher nur Probleme damit. Also Empfehlung: beim Kauf eines Bikes, dass einem super gefällt, Laufräder austauschen oder auch nur die Felgen und auf Autoventile umrüsten!



ist zwar offtopic, aber das kann ich so nicht stehe lassen: 
Ich fahre eher CC und Touren, aber ich fahre die französischen Ventile seit ca. 7 Jahren ohne irgendwelche Probleme !
Ich denke zum Aufpumpen sollte man sowohl bei den Auto- als auch bei den franz. Ventilen eine Pumpe dabei haben, denn Tankstellen gibt es im Wald ja auch nicht gerade häufig  

zum Thema: 
da kann ich Pfadfinderin nur zustimmen: für jede kleine Hausrunde den Camelbak ?  das wäre für mich ein absolutes K.O.-Kriterium


----------



## Votec Tox (30. August 2010)

@ Bergradlerin: Stimmt, gebe Dir größtenteils Recht!
Nur was habt Ihr immer gegen einen LRS (Laufradsatz, da habe ich jetzt echt überlegen müssen ) von Alexrims, mein LRS ist relativ leicht und macht trotzdem viel mit, nur ist er eben nicht cool und angesagt, aber die "Bepper" sind bei meinem Rad ohnehin fast alle ab.
Und die Gruppe von Sram, weiß nicht mal welche bei meinem Supershuttle verbaut ist  ist eine niederrangige, das ist bei Bionicon immer so, günstige Anbauteile dran, damit der Preis nicht noch höher steigt...

Kritisch sehe ich das Gewicht beim SS (meines mit Pedalen und verstellbarer gravitydropper-Stütze wiegt knapp 15 kg), ist dafür bikeparktauglich, das Gewicht vom Edison geht in Ordnung (12,4 kg), habe sie alle im Radladen gewogen!

Und nicht so optimal wird es auch für sehr schwere Piloten, da ich die Doppelbrückengabel und den Eingelenkerhinterbau als nicht sehr verwindungssteif empfinde.

Genial bleibt die Fahrwerksverstellung mit Geometrieveränderung, sehe einen Bekannten mit dem Genius 50 als Vergleich, der immer vor steilen Rampen zur Gabel hinunter fassen muß und dabei aus dem Tritt kommt, während es beim Bionicon mit dem Knopf am Lenker spielerisch geht, das nutzt man wenigstens auch.

So , nun wieder zurück zum Thema


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. August 2010)

Ich habe auch seit Jahren keinerlei Probleme mit Sclaverandventilen - weder an den RR, noch an den MTBs. Am "Panzer" habe ich Downhillschläuche mit Autoventil, was immer wieder für Frust sorgt, weil die Pannenschaumventile nicht passen. Also flicken statt "pfffffft"...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. August 2010)

karmakiller schrieb:


> zum Thema:
> da kann ich Pfadfinderin nur zustimmen: für jede kleine Hausrunde den Camelbak ?  das wäre für mich ein absolutes K.O.-Kriterium



Für die "kleine" Hausrunde brauch ich überhaupt kein Trinken. 
Selbst mein Hardtail hat zwei ungenutzte Montagemöglichkeiten für Flaschenhalter. Ohne Rucksack hock ich nämlich nicht aufs Rad. Aber ja, das hält jeder anders.
Mit franz. ventilen hatte ich auch nie Probleme. Beim Enduro muss ich aber zwangsläufig wg. der Felgen auf Autoventile zurückgreifen.

Die Alexrims finde ich persönlich auch super, keine Ahnung was manche leute da haben.


----------



## freeridewomen (30. August 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich meinte das Giant Trance X oder auch, wenn´s mehr Federweg sein soll, das Reign. *Der Hinterbau ist das Beste, was es auf dem Markt gibt.* Und mein Trance X wiegt mit 140er Reba knapp 11 Kilo...



Wer sagt das??? Vielleicht doch auch nur eine persönliche Meinung???

Mit Federungssystemen ist es doch, wie mit allem anderen auch. Der Einsatzzweck ist doch entscheidend. Ebenso wie es die (französischen) Ventile betrifft. Im XC glaube ich gut und gern, dass es mit denen keine Probleme gibt; bei etwas härteren Gangarten ist das aber anders. Das gleiche gilt für die Alex-rims; die musste ich ebenfalls gegen Sun-Felgen austauschen. Drops und Treppen, wurzelige Downhills vertragen die eben nicht so gut.
Es ist eben alles eine Frage der Bestimmung. Gott sei Dank geben das ja inzwischen auch fast alle Hersteller an.

Es gibt heutzutage wohl nicht mehr viele Biker, die auf die Idee kommen, mit einem Leichtbau-XC-Bike an einem Downhillmarathon teilzunehmen und sich zu wundern, wenn der Rahmen reisst.

Ich persönlich finde die neue Einteilung in die Specials wie AM oder Enduro, Freeride oder XC-Marathon sehr gut. Und dementsprechend sind die Bikes ja meist auch ausgerüstet. Ein Marathonisti hat eben nun mal andere Ansprüche an sein Bike als ein Hardcore Downhiller und somit auch an seine Felgen und Ventile.


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. August 2010)

freeridewomen schrieb:


> Wer sagt das???



Tester.   Und ich.


----------



## Hopi (30. August 2010)

freeridewomen schrieb:


> Wer sagt das??? Vielleicht doch auch nur eine persönliche Meinung???
> 
> Mit Federungssystemen ist es doch, wie mit allem anderen auch. Der Einsatzzweck ist doch entscheidend. Ebenso wie es die (französischen) Ventile betrifft. Im XC glaube ich gut und gern, dass es mit denen keine Probleme gibt; bei etwas härteren Gangarten ist das aber anders. Das gleiche gilt für die Alex-rims; die musste ich ebenfalls gegen Sun-Felgen austauschen. Drops und Treppen, wurzelige Downhills vertragen die eben nicht so gut.
> Es ist eben alles eine Frage der Bestimmung. Gott sei Dank geben das ja inzwischen auch fast alle Hersteller an.
> ...




Sorry Mädels, ich kann einfach nicht anders.



freeridewomen, Du musst eine sehr einsame und frustrierte Frau sein, bei dem ganzen Müll den Du hier so schreibst.


Habe ich noch etwas vergessen, ach ja, Ahnung hast Du auch keine.

So nun bin ich auch schon wieder raus.

PS. Das VPP (Maestro System) von Giant ist super, nur so am Rande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blunalinha (30. August 2010)

Hey Leute, ich wollte nur ne Info, welches Bike man mir als Anfänger empfehlen könnte. Ob für meine Ansptüche ein AM das richtige ist, und welche Marke dazu Passen könnte! Ich wollte nicht, dass hier Grundsatzdiskussionen über einzelne Ventile gestartet werden, wobei man sich dann auch noch persönlich angeht! Das ist doch doof...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. August 2010)

Ich glaub schon mal nicht, dass man als Anfängerin gleich ein All-Mountain braucht, 100-120mm Federweg reichen meiner Ansicht nach völlig. Das schult die Fahrtechnik und ein evtl. Sturz bleibt harmloser, weil man nicht so schnell unterwegs ist und sein Fahrkönnen nicht so gnadenlos überschätzt.

@Freeridewoman:
Für Hinterbausysteme gibt es sehrwohl objektive Beurteilungskriterien: z.B. Ansprechverhalten, Belastung auf den Dämpfer (mit welchem Druck muss er gefahren werden, etc), Anlenkung (bei vielen Eingelenkern treten z.B. sehr hohe Querkräfte auf, die dann schnell zum Dämpfertod führen). Einen Eingelenker mit einem VPP Hinterbau zu vergleichen ist lächerlich. Schon mal VPP gefahren???? Auch der Hinterbau entscheidet, ob das Bike einen guten Vortrieb bietet.
Übrigens kann man auch an einem Luftdämpfer alles mögliche einstellen, gerade für leichtere Fahrer super, weil man oft garnicht so eine weiche Feder bekommt wie nötig. Und was machst du dann bei viel Gepäck? Eine härte Feder einbauen??? Mein Dämpfer hat z.B 3 Einstellungen für das Ansprechverhalten. Offen, Plattform, Lockout.
Wenn der Luftdämpfer kaputt ist, nimmst halt einen Kabelbinder und bindest ihn fest, oder einen Socken oder was weiß ich. Dass man damit überhaupt nicht mehr fahren kann, ist ein Märchen.


----------



## Votec Tox (30. August 2010)

@ Pfadfinderin, gebe Dir mit dem Federweg völlig Recht, die Frage ist nur wie lange möchte man so ein Radl behalten und wie wird man sich weiter entwickeln?
Und da las ich eine Seite zuvor:


blunalinha schrieb:


> Ja, die Frage nach einem AM stellt sich mir auch, neben der Marke/Model. Was fahre ich denn gerne? Ich brauche glaube ich diese "Eierlegende-Wollmilchsau", denn ich finde es klasse, mich einen Berg, ob Straße oder Gelände, nach oben zu kämpfen. Finde es herrlich, mich über schmale unwegige Pfade durch den Wald zu schlängeln, um dann wieder im Brausetempo einen Weg den Berg runter zu brettern, den ich zu Fuß wahrscheinlich nicht betreten würde! Und das alles am besten in einer Tour verpackt, die den halben Tag dauert, oder vielleicht mal irgendwann über Tage. Huch...



Klingt nicht nach Anfängerin sondern eher nach etwas mehr Federweg, also neudeutsch "AlleBerge" äh Allmountain 

Grüße!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. August 2010)

Ich frag mich ehrlich, wie man früher mit nem Hardtail überhaupt über die Alpen gekommen ist. Es gibt glauch ich nichts, was ich jetzt mit meinen 130mm fahre, das ich nicht auch mit meinem Rotwild mit 100mm nicht gefahren bin. Ich denke halt, dass generell ein Bike mit 120mm noch etwas leichter ist, wenn man mal wirklich etwas extreme Touren machen will, ohne dass man auf Leichtbau zurückgreifen muss. Lieber hab ich gescheite Reifen und stabile Laufräder und komm trotzdem den Berg rauf, als dass ich dann am AM mit Mavic 317 und Racing Ralph rumeier. Die Gewichtsangaben im Prospekt stimmen sowieso nie.
Übrigens hat mein Rad auch ein tolles Fahrverhalten, auch wenn ich es mir auf Grund des schweren Rahmens nicht mehr kaufen würde. Dafür ist es auch stabil...

Wäre tatsächlich hilfreich zu wissen, wo bluna fahren will, ob Mittelgebirge oder Alpen und "über Stock und Stein" ist echt relativ. Halbtagestour klingt jetzt auch nicht wirklich extrem.

Übrigens das Trek Fuel EX8 2010 verkauft der Bikeladen bei uns im Ort grad für 2000 EUR, das kann ich nicht teuer finden. Aber hat leider auch nur "läppische" 120mm Federweg.


----------



## freeridewomen (30. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sorry Mädels, ich kann einfach nicht anders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich bedarf das keiner weiteren Antwort...
Leider gibt es auch in diesem Forum einige Biker mit schlechter Kinderstube....

Übrigens: wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil; ich habe NIE VPP mit einem Eingelenker verglichen, vielmehr sagt mein Text aus, dass Geschmäcker verschieden sind und man sich über Bikemarken und -Federungssysteme nicht streiten sollte, sondern sie persönlicher Geschmack sind.
Hier aber haben es einige sowohl mit penetrantem beharren auf ihren Vorlieben wie auch auf persönlichen Beleidigungen.

Zum Thema: keine Ahnung: ich fahre und schraube nun seit über 20 Jahren, davon vier Jahre semi-professionell DH-Rennen und 6 Jahre mit einem Zweiradmechaniker verheiratet....Aber gut. Ich bin dann mal wech, nee??

forte mea contentus sum - quod erat demonstrantum....

und tschüß....


----------



## gobo (30. August 2010)

jo dosenbrot,wieso ist scott sch...e??
ich fahren ein scott im ixs cup und muß sagen das die rahmen mitlerweile rich gut funktionieren und zudem bekommt man an jeder ecke e.-teile,also.
das mit rocky mtn. ist geschmacks sache,hab vier stück vom flow zum slayer ss über switch zum rmx und muß sagen da was finden was in sache performace mit kommt ist schwer,sorry wollt ich mal los werden.
was ich aber jedem ans herz legen kann ist ein rocky mountain switch,nach möglichkeit ein `06 o. `07!da geht vom tourenfahren bis zum bikepark alles mit,schau es dir mal an!!!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (30. August 2010)

@ Pfadfinderin
Jaa, früher hatten Motorräder auch keine Hinterradfederung und eine Vorderbremse hielt man für gefährlich  
Spaß beiseite, fahre auch gern mit meinem Hardtail, für die viele Sachen reicht es völlig und bei langsamen technischen Trials geht es sogar besser als meine Biosänfte. Wie Du schriebst, hängt vom Einsatzgebiet ab und darüber wissen wir zuwenig, fand nur "Berge runterbrettern, welche man nicht zu Fuß betritt" schon aussagekräftig genug für die Annehmlichkeiten komfortablen Federwegs 

@ Freeridewoman
Laß Dich nicht von polemischen Äußerungen aus diesem endlich mal wieder fachlich interessanten Fred im LO nicht vertreiben! Für mich jedenfalls waren ein Teil der Beiträge interessant, Deine - wie ich fand - sachlichen Beiträge zum Thema "welches Rad" gehörten dazu, da mir das Fachwissen in diesem Gebiet fehlt. Sonst schrieb meist Scylla seriöse und fachlich kompetente Antworten. Da fällt mir auf, wo ist eigentlich Scylla???

Grüße!


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. August 2010)

Tja, mit null bis 100 Federweg ist man eben langsam und vorsichtig gefahren und hat nach so manchem Trail nachgezählt, ob noch alle Knochen an ihren Platz waren... Und Muskeln lernte man kennen, die man an sich gar nicht vermutet hätte!  

Will sagen, dass sich die Ansprüche an das Material genauso verändern wie die an Fahrtechnik, Geschwindigkeit, Gelände etc. Wir "Alten" sind mit dem Sport gewachsen, kennen ihn noch aus seinen Kindertagen und erinnern uns an die gute alte MTB-Zeit noch genauso gern zurück, wie wir jetzt Sänften fahren, weil wir eben "die Alten" sind... Ich finde gut, wenn EinsteigerInnen sich mit Starrbikes erst einmal mit der Fahrtechnik vertraut machen, statt mit einem AM anzufangen und nur das Bügeln zu lernen - was echt Fun bringt, keine Frage. Bewunderung habe ich für Leute übrig, die mit Dirt- oder Streetbikes herumtricksen und zeigen, dass man keine Klickies braucht, um über Hindernisse zu kommen. Ich habe mich viel zu früh fest an meine Bikes fixiert und abei vieles versäumt und nicht gelernt, was mir heute fehlt. Heute fahre ich übrigens nur noch Fullys nicht unter 130 Federweg. Für die reine Kurbelei um des Kurbelns willen habe ich Rennräder. 

Und sonst? Ich finde schade, dass hier im Forum Angriffe auf UserInnen überhaupt erfolgen, aber auch schade, dass daraus gleich ein Rückzug wird. Etwas mehr Vertrauen in die Moderatorin, die oft still guckt und liest und irgendwann beherzt eingreift, wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. August 2010)

Noch ne Methode ein Bike zu finden:
Geh in den Thread mit den Bildern, schau, was dich anmacht an Umgebung und Wegen und guck, was die Userinnen auf den Bildern für Bikes fahren.


----------



## freeridewomen (31. August 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Und sonst? Ich finde schade, dass hier im Forum Angriffe auf UserInnen überhaupt erfolgen, aber auch schade, dass daraus gleich ein Rückzug wird. Etwas mehr Vertrauen in die Moderatorin, die oft still guckt und liest und irgendwann beherzt eingreift, wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, oder?



Wer sagt, dass ich für immer weg bin?? 

Nur aus einer solchen "Diskussion" möchte ich mich dann gern verziehen, damit das nicht noch eskaliert.
Ich bin erst seit 2, 3 Wochen hier wirklich aktiv und kenne die Gepflogenheiten hier nicht wirklich. Bisher und hauptsächlich bin ich eher im Classic-Forum unterwegs, da ich - wie ja schon bemerkt wurde - eben auch zum "alten Eisen/Alu" gehöre.

Es ist schon schade, dass viele der heute 19, 20jährigen, die heute auf ihren Demo's und Stinky's 6m Drops in Bad Wilbad machen vergessen, dass das MTB eine Geschichte hat. Vor allem auch eine Entwicklungsgeschichte, an der wir nicht ganz unbeteiligt waren.
Das heute eine "The one" ans Bike geschraubt werden kann und wirklich funktioniert ist auch den Leuten zu verdanken, die früher sich früher eine der ersten "Pro Stop"-Scheibenbremsen überhaupt ans Bike schraubten und damit Rennen in Kaprun oder wo auch immer fuhren.

Der Sport steckte damals noch wirklich in den Kinderschuhen und wir waren menschliche Versuchskaninchen auf dem Weg nach unten. Und deshalb hat die Bergradlerin auch recht, wenn sie meint, dass das Fahrwerk eben nicht alles ist sondern Fahrtechnik durch nichts zu ersetzen ist.

Wäre man konsequent, würde man sich noch ein HT dazu holen - ohne clickies - um die Grundtechniken zu erlernen wie Bunny Hop, Wheelie, Front Wheelie, Slides und Turns, Gewichtsverlagerungen bergab und vielleicht auch mal mit ein paar Jungs und deren Dirt Bikes üben. Für mich war das die beste Schule.

Auf der anderen Seite haben mich all die Jahre ungefedertes Fahren auch ganz schön Körner gekostet; dadurch sind heute die Hand- und Ellbogengelenke kaputt und der Rücken sowieso.
Ist also wirklich die Frage, ob das heute noch sein muss.

Ich bin heute sehr dankbar über viiieeel Federweg, denn das ermöglicht mir auch heute noch, die gleichen Strecken wie damals zu fahren ohne große Schmerzen. Einfach mal sitzen zu bleiben, wo man früher aufstehen MUSSTE, weil einem sonst die CNC-gefräste-bunte Stütze unter dem Hintern wegbrach, das hat schon was! 

Trotz allem sind mir diese Anfeindungen auch nichts neues. Die gibt es leider in vielen Foren und auch gerade im MTB und DH-Bereich. Da fahren inzwischen viele mit, für die das Bike nur ein Statussymbol ist und wo es mit der Liebe zum Sport oder zum Material nicht weit her ist. (Kann man übrigens auch hier gut beobachten, wenn Jungs ihr Bike in die Gallerie einstellen, die eben nicht so viel Geld dafür ausgeben konnten, wie andere....)

Noch einmal zurück zum Thema:

ich habe bisher vier meiner Mädels Bikes empfohlen bzw. bin mit ihnen shoppen gewesen und eines ist mir immer aufgefallen;
das Bike, zu dem von Anfang an ein sofortiges "DAS will ich haben!!!!-Gefühl da war, also rein intutiv ohne das der Verkäufer auch nur ein Wort dazu gesagt hätte, das war es dann letztlich auch immer!

Ich glaube sonst eigentlich nicht an Liebe auf den ersten Blick, aber hier scheint es zu funktionieren. Die fahren noch alle mit ihren Bikes bzw. haben zwei sich noch welche dazu geholt.

So. Genug für jetzt. Wir sehen uns auf den Trails.....

Greetz.


----------

